# Hair Like Cotton Candy?



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just walked Jax and some lady stopped to say Hi and was telling me how "pretty she" was. (I get this ALL the time). And then said something, I can't figure out. She said one of the problems with "those types of dogs" is they have hair "Like cotton candy". :blink: She didn't pet Jax, but I have NO idea what she is talking about. :huh: 

Does anyone know what that could possibly mean?!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She just thinks Jax is pretty fluffy! :walklikeanegyptian: I get that with Uno, too. I guess she's used to short haired dogs.
A guy called Uno a "big ole cotton *ball*" the other day. :wacko1: Uno's only 4lbs. 
And everyone thinks Uno is a pretty girl, too.  I don't really mind but I do gently say "he" everytime someone says "she" repeatedly. :beating a dead horse:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 10 2008, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633118


> She just thinks Jax is pretty fluffy! :walklikeanegyptian: I get that with Uno, too. I guess she's used to short haired dogs.
> A guy called Uno a "big ole cotton *ball*" the other day. :wacko1: Uno's only 4lbs.
> And everyone thinks Uno is a pretty girl, too.  I don't really mind but I do gently say "he" everytime someone says "she" repeatedly. :beating a dead horse:[/B]


LOL! I was trying to figure out how he was like Cotton Candy! Like if he was sticky?! Or his hair was thin - which is definitely NOT the case. He has ridiculously thick hair. Hmm, fluffy it is! Weird! 

Yes, they say "She's so pretty, how old is she?" I say, "Oh, He's about a year and a half." Then they typically go, "Oh, He?!" Like they're amazed that pretty, white little dogs can also be boys! :smstarz:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Fluffy and light like cotton candy? Or puffy or poofy like cotton candy? :wacko1: 

LOL - sticky and gooey like cotton candy??? :HistericalSmiley: 

But Jax doesn't look like cotton candy!!! His coat is beautiful, silky and smooth. :Cute Malt: 

Mateo gets called a girl all the time AND my students are always asking me why he has that ponytail on the top of his head if he is a boy???? They are so cute when they say it..... :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

She probably meant the kind of hair that my Toby has--terrible for growing long, I believe it is called a cotton coat. It mats easily and the only thing you can really do with it is keep it cut short or spend a lot of time brushing it. 

Toby says: Hey Mommy, that's not a nice thing to say about my hair--it serves me just fine!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Cotton candy? :wacko1: 

Everyone always thinks Ollie is a girl. Even when I tell them HIS name is OLLIE. EVEN when he's wearing his BLUE harness and on his BLUE leash :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably she meant someone had a dog she knew and he had a cotton coat and they did not keep it brushed and it got matted and stood up like cotton candy~~It never ceases to amaze me what comes out of other peoples mouths!!!! Just consider the source!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------

